# Resize ext4 partition with flex_bg on and resize_inode off

## koan

Hello,

I want to resize (expand) an ext4 filesystem up to the size of the partion containing it:

```
sudo /sbin/resize2fs -p /dev/mapper/raid-video

resize2fs 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009)

/sbin/resize2fs: /dev/mapper/raid-video: The combination of flex_bg and

        !resize_inode features is not supported by resize2fs.

```

Resizing doesn't work if I have flex_bg on, and resize_inode off.

With tune2fs I cannot turn off flex_bg (leads to inconsistent filesystem) or turn on resize_inode:

```

sudo /sbin/tune2fs -O resize_inode /dev/mapper/raid-video

tune2fs 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009)

Setting filesystem feature 'resize_inode' not supported.
```

Any ideas how I can resize the filesystem?

The partition is raid+lvm if important, and has already been resized.

Paul

----------

